# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Criterios para establecer el cauce principal de un río

## Ana_Raya

Buenas tardes,

Estoy haciendo mi proyecto fin de carrera sobre las fuentes principales de un río y me surgen dos dudas al respecto: 

1º ¿Algún organismo nacional o internacional ha redactado alguna guía al respecto con los criterios mínimos a tener en cuenta?
2º Y si alguien conoce los organismos internacionales que se encargan de la caracterización hidráulica de los ríos. Como en España tenemos las confederaciones hidrográficas (aunque no se posicionen al respecto). Esto es sobretodo por estudiar más sobre estos organismos.

Si alguien sabe algo sobre el tema o incluso me puede recomendar bibliografía al respecto estaría muy agradecida. 

Un saludo!!

----------


## Luján

Hola! Ana.

Supongo que los criterios fueron definidos hace años por sociedades como la National Geographic Society o similares. Actualmente, la verdad es que no sé qué criterios se usan, pues en mi búsqueda en el SIG del Ministerio de los ríos mediterráneos no he conseguido encontrar un posible criterio general para definir el cauce principal y, por consiguiente la fuente primera, de un río. A veces es el cauce más largo, otras el que parece que fue el más caudaloso, otras no se sabe porque el cauce principal cambia de nombre varias veces,...

----------

